# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  802.11n Max Speed

## nemiath

Καλησπέρα,

Πριν λίγες μέρες αναβαθμισαμε το λινκ που έχουμε με τον ακακιο σε 802.11n
Βαζοντας τις ρυθμίσεις που μας προτειναν εχουμε συνδεθει στα 150mbs.
Εχουμε διπλα feeder και οι δύο.
Θα έπρεπε να φτάνουμε τα 280-300 ή είμαστε οκ?

----------


## NetTraptor

Μια χαρά το πάτε! Το άλλο είναι το ισοδύναμο turbo (exteneded channels)

----------


## Aliraza84

Αν και δεν το γνωριζω αυτο το ρουτερ απο αποψη config πιστευω οτι δεν χρειαζετε στο wan connection να βαλεις το HSI.
το χεις δοκιμασει χωρις?

----------


## Juan

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Πριν λίγες μέρες αναβαθμισαμε το λινκ που έχουμε με τον ακακιο σε 802.11n
> Βαζοντας τις ρυθμίσεις που μας προτειναν εχουμε συνδεθει στα 150mbs.
> Εχουμε διπλα feeder και οι δύο.
> Θα έπρεπε να φτάνουμε τα 280-300 ή είμαστε οκ?


Αν κάνεις speedtest με 1 TCP connection πόσο πιάνεις ; είναι σταθερό ;

----------

